# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cần code Javascript về từ khóa tìm nhiều nhất

## showbiz

Các Pro ơi! share cho mình doạn mã JS về Tag các từ khóa dược tìm kiếm nhiều nhất được không??? (Cái bảng mà có những từ to nhỏ, màu sắc khác nhau ấy). Mình đang làm bài tập lớn cần có cái này, mong các Pro jups đỡ và nhanh hộ mình với.! THanks trước.:emlaugh:

----------

